# tochpad getting crazy with no reason (HP Compaq)

## guypld

Hi everyone,

My laptop works just fine with a gentoo 64, yesterday after I booted I found out that my tochpad get crazy, I can move the mouse, but the cursor just jump to randoms spots on the screen.

I didn't compile any new kernel, or new system packages.

I have a similar problem like this post, but the solution is not working...cause I've already using USB mouse and this mouse works perfect.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-413070-highlight-tochpad.html

what do you think is the problem here?

thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## guypld

up...   :Rolling Eyes: 

even the scroll doesn't work in the touchpad...

thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

I can't really say definitively, only what I've experienced personally. 

Had this same thing happen, as long as i was dragging the mouse it would follow my finger, but as soon as I let off, it would jump to the top right corner of the screen. 

The solution for me, was to build psmouse as a module, not as a built-in, and then modprobe psmouse proto=imps

Maybe this, or a combination of both, will work for you? I realize you said nothing in the kernel changed, but this has worked for me, and is certainly worth trying methinks.

----------

## guypld

thanks for your reply,

I checked it as a module, but I notice that after I reboot the system the mouse worked automatically without modprobe it...

it has the same problem like I wrote, and like you wrote, even after I modprobe the module as you said.

anything else?

thank you...I'm getting crazy  about it...   :Confused: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *guypld wrote:*   

> thanks for your reply,
> 
> I checked it as a module, but I notice that after I reboot the system the mouse worked automatically without modprobe it...
> 
> it has the same problem like I wrote, and like you wrote, even after I modprobe the module as you said.
> ...

 

after you reboot it will have been loaded without any options (unless you configure those options in /etc/conf.d/modules, or wherever baselayout-1 keeps it - dont know, using baselayout-2 here)

I assume you rmmod psmouse before you modprobe psmouse proto=imps ?

If that's what you did, I'm honestly out of ideas. 

Maybe kill off X, then try X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf -retro  from the command-line (both as root and regular user) and see if the mouse behaves correctly in just basic X? 

If it still behaves that way, we can rule out your DE as a culprit. If it behaves correctly, the fingers would tend to point towards your DE (e.g. Gnome, KDE, E17, etc)

----------

## guypld

now its working...some how it loads it on startup and I did rmmod and the command and  it worked.

2 things:

Now the scroller on the side of the touchpad  doesn't work, what can it be ?

How can I upload this module as you said at  startup?

thanks!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *guypld wrote:*   

> now its working...some how it loads it on startup and I did rmmod and the command and  it worked.
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> Now the scroller on the side of the touchpad  doesn't work, what can it be ?
> ...

 

I have no idea about the scroller sadly. I've never used it myself, so it's never bothered me that it doesn't work 

It's possible some form of xorg.conf magic will get it working, it's possible there's another, better driver, that gets it working - unfortunately I cannot help much there, it is all foreign territory to me. 

As far as getting it to load on startup goes:

baselayout-2 + openrc: 

 */etc/conf.d/modules wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} psmouse"
> ...

 

and i *think* this is correct for baselayout-1

-the module itself is being automatically loaded via /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

-modprobe options are handled by looking for any files in /etc/modprobe.d that end with .conf

-if you have a .conf in /etc/modprobe.d that already has settings for 'psmouse', edit that, and just on one line by itself, put options psmouse proto=imps

-if you don't already have one, just make a new one called something like input.conf and put options psmouse proto=imps in it

That should cause it to load with the proto=imps option when you boot. 

Not perfect since the scroller doesn't work, but heh...I guess this at least gives you a usable mouse while some other kind soul figures out how to get the scroller working? 

half-solved at least. Sorry I can't help much further.

----------

## guypld

Thanks for the help!  :Very Happy: 

I really appreciate your help...it solved my problem.

about the scroller in the touchpad....still doesn't work.

It seems that xorg 1.8 and 1.9 ignored the hal config, I even don't have any synaptics hal file in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/ .

I did emerged x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

and I have USE="hal" in the make.conf 

but the "synclient -l" gives me : 

 *Quote:*   

> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?

 

I tried to put in the xorg.conf and in the xorg.conf.d/ some INPUT DEVICE configuration, but the xorg ignored everything...

really can't think about something else here...

 :Confused: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *guypld wrote:*   

> Thanks for the help! 
> 
> I really appreciate your help...it solved my problem.
> 
> about the scroller in the touchpad....still doesn't work.
> ...

 

the hal flag is disabled/removed from xorg 1.9, notice that for xorg 1.8, enabling udev flag will disable hal.

----------

## guypld

I'm using the latest xorg server

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0.901  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 5,097 kB
```

how can I define the touchpad?

thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *guypld wrote:*   

> I'm using the latest xorg server
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.0.901  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 5,097 kB
> ```
> ...

 

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Touchpad.2FSynaptics

----------

## guypld

Hi,

Thanks for the post,

but after I  emerged "xf86-input-synaptics" I can't find any conf file in the X11/xorg.conf.d/ ,

I put something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-keyboard-layout.conf , bu it seems that the computer ignore it...

anything?

thanks!

----------

## guypld

please help...

thanks!

----------

